
University of the Arts Rejects Calls to Fire Camille Paglia - jseliger
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2019/04/17/university-arts-rejects-calls-fire-camille-paglia
======
alkibiades
about time a college has a spine. now i just wish the rest of the supposed
“adults” in the rooms at universities (and some tech companies) could also
grow a spine and stop acquiescing to the children

~~~
happytoexplain
While I agree generally and, upon a cursory perusal of the facts of this case,
I also agree in this instance, still I much more strongly disagree with your
mocking, antagonistic dismissal of an over-broad group that contains many
examples of this kind of conflict that are more reasonable. Personally, I
think the culture of hate represented by your opinion is perhaps even more
damaging than the corresponding culture of hate represented by the worst of
the people you're criticizing.

~~~
melansoncholia
Maybe hate is a strong word for the comment, but I agree meeting outrage by
outright dismissal is a different side of the same coin

~~~
alkibiades
i’m outraged people are trying to dismantle our civilization and take away
people’s first amendment rights. sorry if that’s hateful

